# Finished Few Up



## myingling (Nov 3, 2013)

Few Pots I got finished up over the weekend 

http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/DSCF4470_zps7b1da3c1.jpg

http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/DSCF4476_zps2429b433.jpg

http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/DSCF4467_zpsa1253b6c.jpg


http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/DSCF4462_zps55cb49b6.jpg



Thanks for lookin

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## myingling (Nov 3, 2013)

One More

http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/DSCF4458_zpsbcfba6c6.jpg

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## BrentWin (Nov 3, 2013)

Mike,

I have heard that 3" calls are a little more finicky as compared to 3.5" calls. I've never tried the smaller calls. Do you find any difference in them?

Nice work BTW

Thanks
Brent


----------



## SDB777 (Nov 3, 2013)

Always wondered why the different size holes in the bottom?


Stunning pieces!







Scott (I'm on a M&M high) B


----------



## myingling (Nov 3, 2013)

Thanks
Brent as for 3in playin surfaces they are just like any other call once you figure out a sound that you and the turkeys or other animal likes stick with the measurements of your insides ,, but me I do prefer a 3in call over a bigger playin surface so I guess you could say I kind of perfected my sound on the 3in more then any other surface size,,, I do make a ceramic every once and awhile which is 3.5 or a 3.25 slate ,,and their again a striker has lots to do with running a call also ,,,and each of my different playin surface got different internal measurements ,, many guys don't tune a striker to a call which to me is just as important

Scott

Most of my holes are of the same size in each call the five outer and the center is different size ,,, over the years I use to drill different size and number of holes ,, but I have settled on the 5 holes 1/4 in and a center 3/8 in and that's some I can turn the call on face plate and their again that's the sound I want from my calls ,,, as for the ambrosia maple the center hole is bigger but one can play the small slate thur the back makes for some nice clucks and purring

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dbroswoods (Nov 3, 2013)

Mike them are some fine looking callers!!!

Mark


----------



## myingling (Nov 4, 2013)

Thanks Mark

That ash and locust is some of the blanks I got from you awhile back ,,that locust make pretty sweet call


----------

